# Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Leaked



## swa (May 26, 2012)

just pasting this from
opindia.posterous.com
you can redirect there to read the whole anonymous-operation-india-press-conference


BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Leaked - Anonymous Operation India
Reliance Internet Hacked By #Anonymous India - Anonymous Operation India
Anonymous Operation India Press Conference - Anonymous Operation India


Anonymous Operation India
We are Anonymous, We are legion, We do not forgive, We do not forget, Expect us!


"
Reliance Internet Hacked By #Anonymous India

This news might come as a shock to many reliance users. Anonymous India compromised internet of Reliance Broadband. It seems that they hacked into the DNS.

This is the message customers are getting when they use Reliance internet:

Relinace Internet Hacked Message

    Anonymous REVENGE / WE OWN YOU 
    Told you not to mess with free speech and lesser with Anonymous


    Government of India, you know what you did wrong. you caused out twitter account to be blocked now we will show you what anonymous is capable of doing.
    ———————————————-
    We give you 24Hours at maximum to give our twitter account back and apologize 
    Give @OpIndia_Revenge BACK
    ———————————————–
    IF NOT
    We will unleash hell and shiver on you
    Greeting government of India, you were bad really bad. One of the worst governments the world has. Yet we tried our best not to go too tough on you, and then you decided to cross over us, bad guys bad idea.
    We tried to do a slow, non violent protest and government decided to cover out mouths we will not sit idle while our freedom is take away. We will continue our non-violent protest and guess what you will never beat us, ever.
    When we started to speak truth, the government of India forced our online twitter account @Opindia_revenge to be suspended. 


    Dear People
    People We for 1 entire week attacked government websites, run by your money and no one in your government cared, then we decided to hit the Rich guys in the entertainment and IPL and Reliance and your government sprang into action. Shame on this government. It is time you people realized that this government don’t care about you. If we had attacked what belong to you they wont have minded. But if at all the smallest scratch appears on the rich and elite they are up and ready to act. Time you throw away these puppets of the rich and replace it with a new system that respect the constitution.Here is a list of all sites block by the governement
    and reliances Injustice !!
    Opposition

    Don’t get ready to jump up and down and make a big show, because we know you are worse that what the word worse can explain. You and the ruling parties share profits in every corruption and then play a drama to fool the people. People realize that they are nothing but the ruling party itself just making mockery of every system that is in place and the people who voted them to power. you guys have no right to act as saviors of people.
    MEDIA

    You are meant to be the 4th estate of democracy. The supporters and guardians of people and their rights but you have failed and we don’t tolerate the kind of actions you are taking now. plotting with the government that is trying to abuse its own people and help corporations steal and befit from the weakness of your people. Media you cover us or not we will do what it takes to fight for peoples rights something you guys are scared to **** to attempt. If you can then show us you are not advertisement sucking leaches and tools of the government to enslave the people. We may have expected the US media to behave this way but not you guys who talked about not being influenced by anyone. We only DDoSed RBI, and contrary to what they think, it was down for a long time this is a message to TOI that is not true we only prevented it from being accessed and we kept it down.EXPECT US

    We are Anonymous
    We are a Legion
    We do not forgive
    We do not forget
    Expect Us.. You should have.
    This is brought to you by => #OpIndia #AnonymousINDIA #TeamVoid
    Twitter => @OpIndia_back 
    Dear Reliance users if you wanted to visit a site but could not  Please use the following links .. If the site is not here please wait for you “Awesome” ISP to fix this “technical” Issue  

    Facebook Google Gmail Yahoo Twitter  Or Go ahead and use this  TOR(also useful for “blocked” sites
    @Admin you tried your best (even going for outside help) but you coud not keep me away ,now im a permenent presence in you server’s try to find me 

"


IN ANOTHER CLAIM!


BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Leaked

Anonymous hacks Reliance's BIG Cinemas issues statement on the same

"This week we got access into the BIG Cinemas website and announced the hack to all but again the media chose to eat up the news. But the only people who suffered due to this is the customers and common people
Big-cinemas
Paid media saved thousands from protected advertiser, and the Advertiser made huge from running the site but here people were left in the dark on how badly the companies handle their privacy and secret data.

What if we had taken the credit card details and made it public from the site. But we are nothing compared to the hackers who may have already hacked and used the CrediCard data so was the public suppose to be unaware of such a risk and continue to provide profit for a company if the money so important that peoples safety and protection. 

below are the leaked files
file 1- Download leak.rar
file 2- Download ticketleakbigcinemas1.zip

These file contains the data we leaked from BigCinemas :: IT CONTAINS NO CREID TCARD DETAILS - WE WILL NOT HURT THE PEOPLE :: We are doing all this for them.

We have crucial information from that website but we won't publicize that. 

The company did not even try to correct the error and continued to run the server as it is. Why should Reliance care if people lost some money through bad hackers. Why?"

We are Anonymous, We are legion, We do not forgive, We do not forget, Expect us! "

spread this
ask for your ISP as to why customer's crucial info is at large???



*UPDATE:WELL WE HAVE A CONFIRMATION ON THIS !!!*
source --> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/n...6067.cms?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=tweets

it says->
"
May 26, 2012, 04.50PM IST

""NEW DELHI: Users connected to the web through the network provided by Reliance Communications (RCom) could not access popular websites like Twitter and Facebook on Saturday morning after hackers allegedly belonging to a group called Anonymous hacked the company's servers. When users typed www.twitter.com or www.facebook.com in the browser they were redirected to a page put up by the hackers that warned Indian government and internet service providers "not to mess with free speech and lesser with Anonymous".

On Friday, the hackers had released a list of websites and weblinks that were allegedly blocked on RCom network even though there was no legal mandate to do so. TOI contacted RCom for a statement but the company was yet to respond. Anonymous, a loosely-knit hacker collective, has been in the news for the last two years for high-profile attacks on government websites across the world to protest what it perceives as web censorship.

In the message to web users, the hackers said, "People We for 1 entire week attacked government websites, run by your money and no one in your government cared, then we decided to hit the Rich guys in the entertainment and IPL and Reliance and your government sprang into action. Shame on this government."

Last week the Anonymous hackers had attacked tens of Indian government websites, including the Supreme Court website, when several ISPs in the country blocked some file-sharing websites after an order against piracy by Madras High Court. These hackers were using a Twitter handle (opindia_revenge) to communicate with the world. However, after some time the account was suspended.

The hackers said that Twitter suspended the account after a request from the Indian government. "We tried to do a slow, non violent protest and government decided to cover out mouths we will not sit idle while our freedom is take away. When we started to speak truth, the government of India forced our online twitter account @Opindia_revenge to be suspended," noted the message on Saturday.

"We give you 24Hours at maximum to give our twitter account back and apologize... Give @OpIndia_Revenge BACK," the hackers said in the message. Now, they are allegedly using @Opindia_back on Twitter.

A cyber security expert told TOI that the RCom servers were likely hacked a by hacker who goes by the name of 'nomcat'. He also said that earlier most of the protests done in the name of Anonymous were carried out by India-based hackers and web users. But after the recent incidents of website blocking in the country, the top Anonymous hackers, who look after the group's global operations, have started taking interest in India.

Yesterday, the hackers had held a virtual press conference in an internet relay chat room. Apart from releasing the block list allegedly maintained by RCom, they also called people to protest against web censorship in the real world on June 9 by wearing Guy Fawkes masks."""

*by the way Guy Fawkes masks can be made by printing this! *getfile3.posterous.com/getfile/fil...rsIGxCfiGxCwvcf/Guy-Fawkes-Mask-Printable.png*


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

Now this is nice. Now I want the black money details of our netas made public and they will listen then for sure.


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

We Are Legion.


----------



## clinton (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

If dis is true...Long Live Anonymous!!!
Keep up d good wrk guys...


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

Anonymous rocks!!!!!!!!!
Hail the new King!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

Is it just me or do the indian division of Anonymous write pathetic english ?


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

^^ who cares as long as they hack


----------



## randomuser111 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

It's great to see Anonymous try to fight our shitty government. 

Hope they keep going


----------



## Anish (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

WTH, only reliance isp is blocked! I cant access google(dot)co(dot)in from my reliance modem! But BSNL is good. But google uk works though from reliance 
They also revealed a list of websites given by indian government to isp to block them.
Also they revealed a screenshot of list of websites blocked by reliance without people and government's knowledge!


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

^^ They only hacked in Reliance ISP to know what's up- and now the cat is out of the bag. If they hack others, list might be the same as well. 


BTW, Twitter ID "OPIndia_revenge" is now suspended since yesturday late evening.


----------



## Anish (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

They also posted a question for reliance!
Here is the copy-paste of their question:
***********************************************
Every one check this list and see how many sites that has no court order or not even a complaint against them is blocked.
Answer Us:
* Why has Reliance blocked AirIndia employees Protest page on Facebook.(marked in green and purple) ---- Did the court issue an order for that too
Or does the government have some ties with reliance to help them kill the strike at AI. Bad Idea. 
THINK INDIA THINK ARE YOU GUYS NOT TRUSTING THE WRONG PEOPLE
Time to wake up and get on the streets,
Throw out this corrupt system,
Join us, We have no leaders
We Are Anonymous
We are a Legion
We do not forgive
We do not forget
Expect Us....
You did not, you should have.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

can anyone using reliance can post screenshot for confirmation...btw anonymous bless u...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

battle will go on....


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

....and...on...and ....on..


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

cool story bro
this is the reason I dont trust giving my Credit Card details to yindian sites, have irrational fear that it wudnt be really secure from their end, and now it turns out that it wasnt that irrational.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

anna hazare ka digital swaroop


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

but these all sites are working till now..


----------



## Assassini (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

Well done anonymous!!
I'm too f**d up will the crappy govt. Especially congress and its PM whom i used to support as a kid.
WE CANT TAKE ANY MORE CRAPPY SCAMS.WE NEED A REVOLUTION BUT I'M SURE NONE OF ANNA OR RAMDEV CAN LEAD IT.They lack commitment.


----------



## mrintech (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> but these all sites are working till now..



​
Who can keep down Websites of Multi Billion Dollar Enterprise for more than few hours.


----------



## SunE (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

@AnonymousGuys if you are reading this can you please hack Reliance in such a way that our speed becomes very fast and remove the FUP? Thanks


----------



## koolent (May 26, 2012)

^^ LOL.. The company is mad and you are supporting the group..


----------



## iinfi (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

using reliance dongle to check ... all sites working ... 
vimeo is also working ... so that means ... anonymous still owns ...

bsnl had blocked vimeo ...did reliance also block vimeo ..


----------



## noob (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



bharat_14101991 said:


> anna hazare ka digital swaroop :d



:-d:-d:-d + 100



iinfi said:


> bsnl had blocked vimeo ...did reliance also block vimeo ..


Working here on BSNL...its not blocked.

Ask them to hack IRCTC


----------



## gforz (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

A lesson for other ISP's to know.Dont mess with people else they'l be screwed.


----------



## iinfi (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



noob said:


> :-d:-d:-d + 100
> 
> 
> Working here on BSNL...its not blocked.


oh .. its working now ... 
few days back it was blocked with a clear msg stating "blocked as per court orders"
they mite v got scared of the hackers group ... which bsnl engg will work on a weekend? huh!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



Anorion said:


> cool story bro
> this is the reason I dont trust giving my Credit Card details to yindian sites, have irrational fear that it wudnt be really secure from their end, and now it turns out that it wasnt that irrational.



Why to blame yindian sites for this? Its well known that these guys can hack foreign sites too. We have had plethora of examples.
Every thing which is so called 'yindian' does not sucks.


----------



## reddead (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

i ve got reliance BB and got no such message....


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

LOL the mods and some members have been seriously influenced by Ico's 'ways',atleast in name.

I dont see any harm in using the term India.or Indian
LOL you wont be saving yourself from the blame of offending some less Evolved fellow citizens of your own country.

Face it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

anonyomous should hack swiss banks and post all account details of all indian netas on a govt. website
then government will block all torrent sites FOREVER  
i hate anonyomous  because they don't really stand for free speech...........
their  definition of free speech/freedom of expression seems to be


> freedom to download copyright material from the Internet without any legal punishment


B@$[@r|)s


as if the "hackscepades" really make any difference to the _Aam Neta_
it only makes difference to Sonia G. and "The Turbanator" and some of the intelligent netas who have cabinet portfolios

and now maybe for Anil/Mukesh Ambani


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> anonyomous should hack swiss banks and post all account details of all indian netas on a govt. website
> then government will block all torrent sites FOREVER
> i hate anonyomous  because they don't really stand for free speech...........
> their  definition of free speech/freedom of expression seems to be
> ...


Anonymous Dont Have Supercomputers Like jaguar to Bruteforce the 256 Bit encryption.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

^about which point of my post are you saying this??


> Anonymous Dont Have Supercomputers Like jaguar to Bruteforce the 256 Bit encryption.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

"We are a Legion" <--


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^about which point of my post are you saying this??



About Hacking Swiss Bank accounts.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

About the name is it 'Anonymous India' or I should say some kid who think themselves as great hacker?

FAIL!!


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



d6bmg said:


> About the name is it 'Anonymous India' or I should say some kid who think themselves as great hacker?
> 
> FAIL!!



Even if they are so called "Kids."
They are doing something in contrast to some lazy chickens.

And what they have done is no Kid-Game anyway.
You dont end up hacking websites of Giants like Reliance with some google dorks and DDoS tricks.

Its not a Indian Government Site they are hacking which are lol to Deface.


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

omg catch up graphic cards help a lot in crunching now 
the impossible has been pushed up from 6-8 chars go change all your passwords

kony's zombie kid army... this is what it is doing

pro-active users, nothing against em, time to get popcorn and enjoy the show, because you never know what the next hivemind target will be



dashing.sujay said:


> Why to blame yindian sites for this? Its well known that these guys can hack foreign sites too. We have had plethora of examples.
> Every thing which is so called 'yindian' does not sucks.



hmm never trusted twitter for example, wasn't affected by any of the XBL hax, but was still careful to use another (6 char, fail I admit) pass for that one... trust Amazon and iOS and nothing else
just trying to be safe here, know its an illusion that can easily go 

but still, its specifically not availing the option of booking a ticket in a theater or train because of security concerns here its doubting the new fangled infrastructure, not our tried and tested... ahem... culture


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



Anorion said:


> omg *catch up graphic cards help a lot in crunching now *
> the impossible has been pushed up from 6-8 chars go change all your passwords
> 
> kony's zombie kid army... this is what it is doing
> ...



Why Broken Statements all the time.
I mean it sometimes so difficult to understand what you have written.

Quad Way GTX680 SLI vs K/JAGUAR/Cray.X in number crunching.


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

^Harden Up: Can We Break Your Password With Our GPUs? : Need A Locksmith?


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



Anorion said:


> ^Harden Up: Can We Break Your Password With Our GPUs? : Need A Locksmith?



lol.
I know that GPUs can be used to Bruteforce Passwords.
I was talking about Brute forcing 256BIt Encryption Based Password System Used in Swiss Banks,International Banks and all other Defense and Security Institutes.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



Anorion said:


> cool story bro
> this is the reason I dont trust giving my Credit Card details to yindian sites, have irrational fear that it wudnt be really secure from their end, and now it turns out that it wasnt that irrational.


Pretty much same here.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



Anorion said:


> ^Harden Up: Can We Break Your Password With Our GPUs? : Need A Locksmith?



Then go after GTX580,590,680; HD6970,6990,7970 owners.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why to blame yindian sites for this? Its well known that these guys can hack foreign sites too. We have had plethora of examples.
> Every thing which is so called 'yindian' does not sucks.





Sujeet said:


> LOL the mods and some members have been seriously influenced by Ico's 'ways',atleast in name.
> 
> I dont see any harm in using the term India.or Indian
> LOL you wont be saving yourself from the blame of offending some less Evolved fellow citizens of your own country.
> ...


It's important for you both to read my thesis here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1579858-post13.html

Somtimes I also use the word Indian metamorphically for Yindians. For example, with reference to culture.



d6bmg said:


> Then go after GTX580,590,680; HD6970,6990,7970 owners.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hacks-jai...-brute-forcing-cpu-vs-gpu-quick-overview.html


----------



## hellknight (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

Awesome.. Go Anonymous.. we, the Internet community are with you.. Time to hack Airtel I think


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



ico said:


> It's important for you both to read my thesis here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1579858-post13.html
> 
> Somtimes I also use the word Indian metamorphically for Yindians. For example, with reference to culture.



Thats quite a thesis.

Cleared my doubts over use of Yindia and Yindian by YOU.
Still most of others are  mixing it up well into a nasty Cocktail. IMO.
Here.Last PAGE.

Could have used "Asli Indian" in Place of "Yindian".




ico said:


> It's important for you both to read my thesis here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1579858-post13.html
> 
> Somtimes I also use the word Indian metamorphically for Yindians. For example, with reference to culture.
> 
> ...


100+Parallel Processors Vs. 2-6 Core.
Results are Obvious.


----------



## lordirecto (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

It is hilarious that only Reliance is getting hacked. Most ppl dont seem to know what is happening.


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

Okay my friend(who was a hacker) said opindia is not run by anonymous


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



serpent16 said:


> Okay my friend(who was a hacker) said opindia is not run by anonymous



No One Can Tell That.

BTW Anonymous is not a specific Hacker group or organization.

Its a mononym.
Anyone induldged in activities that matches their actions and abiding to certain loose guidlines can call himself 
Anonymous.

Meme born out of Blog-Comment culture.

BTW Luzsec was Grandaddy of Anonymous.;


----------



## mrintech (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*


----------



## Romeo420 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*

yes few days ago this problem was major in most of the connections.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



Sujeet said:


> BTW Luzsec was Grandaddy of Anonymous.;



totally wrong.
lulzsec was a group of punks who thought they could get lulz by doing useless high profile defacings.

they were neither supported nor related in any way to anon. (except they were kicked out by them).

history, look it up. oh wait, its not available on wikipedia. too bad.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Reliance Internet Hacked By Anonymous India..and also BIG Cinemas Hacked, Crucial Information Le*



Anorion said:


> cool story bro
> this is the reason I dont trust giving my Credit Card details to yindian sites, have irrational fear that it wudnt be really secure from their end, and now it turns out that it wasnt that irrational.



Use COD wherever you can.


----------



## Krow (May 26, 2012)

This thread is a headless chicken. Closed.


----------

